# Creepy Crawlies (Tyrantula Remix)



## tyrantuladub (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, the time has finally come for me to abandon the threads pertaining to an individual invert. My collection has been growing at a decent rate; I seem to be acquiring at least one new addition every two weeks now which is pretty awesome. Hope you guys enjoy!

0.1.0 _Grammastola rosea_ - "Alessa" postmolt:











Still as docile as ever 











No, that is not a bite on my hand, one of the many "battle scars" I've acquired from working in Walmart's Lawn & Garden Center. She is gorgeous in the natural light. The metallic pink on her carapace really shows, and her legs and abdomen are a nice champagne pink. Hopefully I can get some good natural light shots to show her off 

0.1.0 suspect _Ephebopus murinus_ - "Bones" new digs:
















I keep about 2/3 of the screen top covered to retain humidity and the moss is helping. I'll be designing and having a nice acrylic lid cut soon since my dad works at a machine shop and they're always willing to do little stuff like that for free for me. She appears to really love her new setup and is out and about a lot, even during the day. But she wasn't really having the camera in her face today :/






What's that about _E. murinus_ being super defensive again? :biggrin:






Seriously, she put up with this twice today. No threat posture, no skittishness. I gently coaxed her onto my hand with my brush, she walked between my hands for a few seconds, and then proceeded to chill upon me. It was awesome, and I certainly hope she stays this way. I mean, I was still a bit nervous but I just kept calm and just let her do her thing. I think I may have to change the "temperament" info on my tag. That and I accidentally capitalized "murinus" and it's driving my selective OCD absolutely crazy.

0.1.0? _Grammastola rosea_ RCF? - "Orianthi" - Dad's T:











So yeah, my addiction kinda rubbed off on dad haha. He picked me up after work the other day (deer recently totaled my car, looking for a replacement) and had this girl with him. Looks female in person, also appears to be in premolt. She has eaten though, so if it is premolt it's probably very early. She is bigger than Alessa, measuring ~5 1/4" DLS.

Her digs:






Tame as a puppy:











He also wants to get a _Brachypelma smithi_ and/or a _Grammastola pulchra_, but doesn't really want a T that he can't handle. He's of the "if you can't handle it, what's the point?" mentality :sarcasm:

Well, I also got another arachnid on friday. My invert fund is going to be very tight for the next few weeks as I search for a new car, and my grandparents were generous enough to lend me some money to help pay for what the insurance wouldn't, so I have to pay them back. I only had an extra $20 to spend this weekend, and I was going to go out with friends, but everyone was busy so I decided to just get a scorpion instead. Temporary housing for the time being, but is doing good so far. I have absolutely no idea how to sex scorpions and haven't been able to find very much haha. All I know is I like them and I think they're cool looking. Hopefully I'm doing everything right and somebody will yell at me otherwise haha.

0.0.1 _Padinus imperator_ - "Mathayus" - If you get the reference, you get a cookie

I'm pretty much going off the basic _P. imperator_ care sticky, so yeah. That heat mat I have will come in handy once I get a nice tank set up, which shouldn't be too much longer. The scorp is missing the last two segments on it's rear left leg, but there isn't anything leaking and it doesn't seem to impede movement at all. Scorps can regenerate limbs with a molt too, right? Anyways, that rock in the back right is where Mathayus likes to chill under. I had to temporarily "evict" him for the photo shoot. I hated to do so, but it'll live. I don't go poking and prodding on my arachnids most of the time, and when I do it is pretty minimal:


Needless to say, he wasn't too happy. And after seeing how he grabbed onto the paint brush I'm in no rush to handle. These things look like they really hurt:


And for the hell of it, if anyone that knows what they're doing wants to take a stab at sexing here's a pic:


That's all for now guys. Should be some new slings in the next couple weeks, 3rd instar _Pterinochilus murinus_ and 2nd instar _Poecilotheria regalis_ that I'm super stoked about! Only bad thing about working for Walmart is the bi-weekly pay period haha. Thanks for looking


----------



## buddah4207 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice collection and Im liking the Mathayus,the scorpion king,  reference lol. I named my first scorpion Hanzo Hasashi after a game I love. And by the way your P imperator looks male to me


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 1, 2013)

buddah4207 said:


> Nice collection and Im liking the Mathayus,the scorpion king,  reference lol. I named my first scorpion Hanzo Hasashi after a game I love. And by the way your P imperator looks male to me


Thanks! Haha, you may have a cookie. I'd been planning on getting a _P. imperator_ for a while just so I could name it Mathayus. I wasn't really sure at all on the sex cause they're so much different than Ts. I also ordered a book on keeping scorps that came today, and it appears that, like Tarantulas, I'm not going to be able to stop at just one. Absolutely loving the looks of _Hadogenes paucidens_. I also like how death stalkers look, but I have no desire to keep hot scorps, nor will the parents allow it haha. Also, I ordered a copy of the TKG, but sadly it hasn't arrived yet.

Just got this set up a few hours ago:






The shelf with Bone's digs is set up to hold 10 gallon tanks turned on the side for arboreals. I'll be moving everyone around as the collection grows but it's nice to have a shelf specifically for my inverts, and to have my desk free again for Dubstep production! The sling cups are unfortunately empty at this time, but as stated earlier they should have inhabitants in roughly two weeks. I still need to print off some more tags...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Apr 3, 2013)

Your E. murinus enclosure is beautiful!


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 3, 2013)

Artaeshia said:


> Your E. murinus enclosure is beautiful!


Why thank you!  She seems to really like it, and has been out A LOT, even during the day.

---------- Post added 04-03-2013 at 05:53 PM ----------

Also, my copy of The Tarantula Keeper's Guide just arrived as I was typing! :biggrin:


----------



## buddah4207 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice setup it looks like you got some space filling to do lol


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah, I do have quite a bit of space to fill, but I'll be working on that a little this sunday at the Cin City Reptile Show. There's gonna be at least one guy selling Ts and he will also have some _Hadogenes paucidens_ for sale, so I've got at least one thing I'm going to definitely purchase. I should be ordering some slings later on this week as well


----------



## buddah4207 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice. Keep in mind when getting a H paucidens they have a very slow growth rate, you best bet would be to get an adult so you will actually be able to view it.


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 7, 2013)

Yup, I actually planned on getting a larger subadult or an adult if he has one for sale. And since scorps don't have the age/gender difference like Ts do I'll probably get a male cause I like how the longer metasoma looks. Or, if I can afford it/don't find anything else that I'm interested in (which I doubt haha) I may just get a breeding pair


----------



## buddah4207 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice it would be cool to breed these. I personally like the female heavier build and bigger size, although male H paucindens have those nice long tails. Well good luck with any new additions you decide on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 16, 2013)

*Pterinochilus murinus 3rd instars!*

These little guys just arrived from Ludedor24 - ordered 5 and he sent me an extra one for free! Thanks, Tom!

They're a bit faster than I expected haha, I was rehousing them in a plastic tub and one ended up on my hand. Couldn't pass up the opportunity for a pic:






In their new homes! Made little starter burrows for them:
















My "OBT Motel" on the shelf:











Next will be some _Poecilotheria regalis_ and a few others. Really getting my collection rolling now and it's awesome.

I'm still waiting on Bones to molt out, starting to get a little worried, but I guess she knows what she's doing. Thanks for looking, guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retrogradeworks (Apr 16, 2013)

Gorgeous T's!  The teeny little sling in your hand is making me squeal, it's so cute <3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you! :biggrin: Yup, these guys are such cuties, hard to believe that they'll be planning my death in a few months haha. That little guy just did NOT want to go into his cup :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 16, 2013)

these are lovely pictures 

I'll be sure to keep up on this thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks! Most of the pictures are my sister's handiwork, I'll be sure to pass it on


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 23, 2013)

*Birthday & Other Stuffs*

Well, I wrote this meaning to post it yesterday and never got around to it. Didn't feel like editing the whole thing so here it is:

Hey guys, today is my birthday. And the most awesome thing happened that made me not even care that I have to work from 1-10 today. Yesterday I had birthday money and sold some Magic: the Gathering cards that I wasn't using and was able to get this girl yesterday - on my lunch break! I had to run and a willing friend allowed me to leave her at his place which is very quiet and peaceful for a couple of hours. I figured that would be less stressful than shipping a T overnight would. I bought that friend lunch on the way home and he even came over and checked out the collection. He's not a huge spider fan and said that he'd be there and he had a room that nobody would be using all day. Checked on it once to make sure it wasn't curling and he said it didn't move an inch. But after then I took her straight home and had her in a keeper in no time. She's doing good, and I say she because that's how I think it looks (well I'm hoping so anyways haha) any input would be greatly appreciated! I'm also new to this genus and was going to ask about the color of the urticating patch since it appears to be a little dark on the skin from where she's kicked. Well, without further adieu I'll introduce her:

0.1.0? _Brachypelma boehmei_ - "Lola"



This is the beautiful girl I've mentioned a time or two from the LPS. They take amazing care of their animals and even had this one molt twice with them. I've gotten all four of the larger Ts thus far from them. They also had a new store open about 20 minutes away from the location I frequent. I checked it out... No T's :/ but a _Padinus imperator_that I wanna get and have in a 20 long communal with the other two I have.

Every time I went into the LPS I had to check on this girl. Had her out a few times but I've purchased other spiders from them so they know I'm good and always ask how they're doing. Not very often someone buys a tarantula! And then even less often that someone buys four in two months time! Makes you a little memorable  I may see if they can order some stuff for me, they have really good prices as well. This girl cost me $138.44 and worth every single penny! Best birthday ever, I think so!

Her name actually came from another friend of mine the day before. I was going to get her on the 20th because I left work at six and they were open until nine. But they wouldn't take my starter check and that's all I had with me... So yeah, I wasn't happy. Anyways, after about 9:45 I was at a friend's house chilling. He likes to look at the spiders and just kinda watches the screen when I have my computer with me. But I was one his on here showing him a bunch of stuff. The username of his computer is shared with this beauty. I saw that and I said to myself "I like that, I'm going to use it." So I did and it's perfect. I wouldn't have been able to get her until thursday - maybe later if I hadn't gone today. And I even told one of my bosses about it. He's really cool and I've told him about my Ts alot. I often read the TKG at lunch and keep it within 20 feet of me most of the day. I knew I might be a few minutes late from lunch if I got her, explained the situation and asked if I could come back from lunch a few minutes late and stay the extra time on the clock. He said that was cool and I got back with only five minutes extra time! so at 7:05 I was at the clock and on my way to take home my birthday present to myself. 

Here's a vent pic if you guys wanna lend a hand:


And as always, just to give you guys a good idea of how big she is:


She sure is flicky though. Super calm otherwise but flicks a lot more than Alessa. But I've read that's just a Brachy being a Brachy. Fortunately however, I don't seem to react to the hairs at all, period. Guess I'm just one of the lucky ones 

The second most recent addition is a lot of fun already. I'd been wanting to get some slings for a while, even before I got my first T. I had an Animal Planet book on Ts and read it cover to cover like twice and looked at the pictures of Ts I wanted all of the time from it and on the internet. I even hatched a batch of pinheads about a week before I started feeding them!

0.0.6 _Pterinochilus murinus_ - "One," "Two," "Three," "Four," "Five," and "Six"

These guys are the first slings I've ever had, and they're awesome. They're very curious in how they choose to live however. One, how is the smallest of the bunch seems to have chosen to be terrestrial, and is always out in the open just sitting there chilling. I haven't seen him in his burrow since day one. Hasn't webbed a whole lot either, maybe he's planning some elaborate OBT construct? Haha :laugh:



Two and Four have decided that they are arboreal, preferring to web up in the top around the rim of the lid of their cups. I'm not sure what to do when feeding them and misting. I'm feeding the crew two pinheads each every other day and misting once every three to four days to provide water and I just hate to destroy their webs like that. I'm not really sure what to do. I also have a deep plastic tub that I am doing feeding in just in case somebody decides they don't want to be in their cup anymore. No problems thus far. I don't disturb them more than is necessary.




And now for the majority vote, Three, Five and Six have chosen a fossorial lifestyle. They're  usually in their starter burrows during the day, and sitting out around the mouth of the burrow at night. I have seen Six eat, pounced on a pinhead and then darted back into his burrow - absolutely adorable! Also have some really interesting web structure going on from these guys as well!





I'm really enjoying having slings. Everyone was expecting them to be bigger but I knew they would be small as 3rd instars. Most people think "tarantula" and thing HUGE but are surprised at how small babies are. I'm excited to get some more slings on Wednesday as well. I've got the day off and nothing to do but wait on the post office to call! They usually get things in around 11:00 a.m. or so and then I have the rest of the day after I pick them up, which is a 10 minute drive both ways. A day for just the arachnids  Then Thursday I get paid and I'm off then as well! There's a small _Centruroides gracilis_ at the LPS that I may pick up as well, they only want $15 for it and I can definitely swing that. Still debating it though.

I'm getting some _Poecilotheria regalis_ and a few surprises  I'm super excited to finaly get Pokies, especially as these guys are the T that got me into Ts.

Not gonna to tell what's going in here just yet, but here's a little spoiler for you:


All the "keepers" are going to get finished 10 gallon tanks like the ones I've done so far when they are large enough to be housed in one comfortably. I've gotten myself into a bit of a hobby-within-a-hobby. I already have plans for Lola, but I'm thinking about getting a 5.5 gallon for her for the time being. Probably won't plant it, but I'll sculpt the substrate for her so she has something more permanent. I'm eventually going to get some smaller species and I can always use that tank over when Lola gets bigger.

But yep, in short I have had the best birthday since I can remember. With my most favorite thing. The Dubstep production got me into the Ts and now I like the Ts just a little bit more than producing! I pride myself in taking premium care of my collection and make it a habit. But then again they're my babies and I love them so I don't mind at all haha.

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Totally awesome stuff man! Glad you are getting more into it! I suck at ventral, but your Brachy sure looks female to me. Im 50% positive .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks! I had looked at her a couple times in the store, and got the flashlight out last night; pretty sure I can even see an opening 

I'm glad to be expanding my collection. Unfortunately, I'm only going to be able to make a few more purchases before I have to lay off buying things for a while. I have one big purchase lined up and then I'm getting the two scorps, probably only be able to get one more thing and then take a break for a month or two :/ But hey, at least I'll have a lot to enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 23, 2013)

I sure hope its a she!

Yeah good luck with that . I quickly went from like 13 to 300 lol. Most ive had so far has been close to 700, that's including slings that were hatched out though. I figure once I aquire females of all the species im wanting ill be around 400-500. Not too bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 23, 2013)

Me too! She's a beautiful little thing and I'm so glad that she's finally on my shelf ^_^

HOLY CRAP that's a TON of Ts! Yeah haha, I'll probably still buy things, but probably nothing over like $50 for a while once I get the few things I'm looking at. I also have to get a setup done for the _Padinus imperator_ communal, and thinking about getting Lola a larger enclosure.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah she is! I cant wait til my females are that size. Currently the biggest is about 1.75-2". 

Yeah there is a couple floating around upstairs lol. Come on, $50 isn't much of a limit . Ive paid double that for 1 sling lol. And im sure I will again, especially my most wanted. The best thing about owning lots of tarantulas is when you see one you desperately want, and don't have the money for, a few extra tarantulas that you have multiples of can always be replaced. I tried imperators once. Done with that lol. Ive got a adult pair of H. paucidens, and a pair of L. quinquestriatus. Bout the only scorps ill ever keep.


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 23, 2013)

Yup haha, I would've got slings but since Brachys take FOREVER to mature I decided that I wanted one that was well started.

I'll start making larger purchases again after a month or so haha, just gotta save some money for a little bit. I do eventually plan on selling/trading a couple things when they're bigger and eventually I'm going to breed but I just currently don't have the space or time haha. I really wanna get an _H. paucidens_ cause they're just neat looking. Can't keep hots though, so no LQs for me...


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Apr 23, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> ...sure looks female to me. Im 50% positive .


That's likely the funniest thing I've read in a while!

EXCELLENT thread! Just subscribed to it 4 seconds ago! Keep em coming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha, thanks! I've got more pics to post later this evening


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 24, 2013)

*More OW slings!*

My package from catfishrod69 arrived earlier this morning. Mom woke me up with the box around 10:30 so after my morning smoke (and a good hand wash!) I got these guys into their homes  Thanks, John!

0.0.5 _Poecilotheria regalis_ and some surprises!







Man these little dudes are fast! I swear, if you look up "fast" in the dictionary there's just a picture of a Pokie.

Involuntary handling:







The last of the regalis!



Still more! Also received two other species as well!


Unfortunately, I found mold growing in the cups I had set up for these guys, it was from a different batch of substrate. So I had to nuke some more and set up new cups. Mom was taking the re-homing pictures but had to get ready for work, but I did take pictures of everybody else!

0.0.2 _P. pederseni_



These guys have been chilling on the lids of their cups since about 20 minutes after being in them. Will be fun to watch them grow!

0.0.2 _Ceratogyrus darlingi_



I tried like hell to get some good pictures of these guys, but none of the pictures turned out very good. If you're on a laptop try tilting the screen. I'd take more pics but they've been through enough trauma for one day.

And then there's the regalis:






So excited to have OWs now! And four different species at that! Here's how the "sling motel" looks now:


Also, thought I'd show some of the OBT webbing that's been going on:




I love how my collection has grown. I never thought that after two months I'd go from having just one T to having 7 species! It's gonna be so much fun to watch the little ones grow!

Saw Lola clinging to the cage wall and cleaning herself:




She was on the side constantly for the first two days, but she's come down a bit and even spends time in her hide now. Tried to get a better vent pic but it just wasn't happening.

Great day today, and bringing home that _Centruroides gracilis_ tomorrow! Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome pics man! Hope you enjoy those little guys! 

You have to watch collecting bark from outside. Even after baking/microwaving, it will still cause mold problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 24, 2013)

I sure will!

Yup, I'll be keeping an eye on it. I've got a ton of it and it's been drying for months and gets nuked before use but I'll replace it if/when need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats It! My secondish Ts are going to include an old world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 25, 2013)

JZCtarantulafan said:


> Thats It! My secondish Ts are going to include an old world!


Yeah dude, definitely! I highly recommend both of the people I've done business with. 

Expect more pics tomorrow guys, I don't go to work until 4:00 so I got a few hours to spend with the critters. Plus, it's feeding day! I finally get a chance for some pictures!

Also, expect a new picture thread for my scorps as I've added a small _Centruroides gracilis_ today and I will be getting a third emperor and be doing a commumal tank very soon!


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 26, 2013)

*Feeding and stuffs*

Well, both rosies now tong feed. I couldn't get any pictures of them actually taking it from the tongs since I was the only one home, but I did get some interesting feeding pics:





Yup, cool stuff. They take forever. Still can't get Lola to eat though :/ LPS said she was a picky eater and she certainly has proven to be thus far.

Anyways, here's the slings and their new overlooker. Got him as kind of a present of sorts. It's complicated. But he's cool and the only snake I'll ever be able to get until I'm on my own.


Got some more Photos of sling enclosures as I was feeding them. I gave every single sling 2 pinheads each today.

OBT Webbing:



_C. darlingi_ hangin' out:



I'm horrible with this camera, photography isn't exactly my area of expertise. Only one Pokie picture turned out :/

_P. regalis_ after food was offered:


And lastly, I got a better ventral shot of Lola:


Hope I'm right!

I'll have my scorp thread up shortly!

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Jun 18, 2013)

*Stuff and things*

Well, it's been a minute since I've updated. I've had lots of molts and had to do some rehousing. I'll just get down to it then:

0.0.5 _Pterinochilus murinus_


Yeah, only one shot turned out. The smallest of the original six passed over a month ago  However, of the five remaining three have successfully molted into 5th instar with the other two looking pretty dark. As of now two have bigger homes and I'm waiting on the third to harden up since he just shed last night. Little guys are starting to look like OBTs now. So adorable even though I know they're plotting my death haha :biggrin:

0.0.2 _Ceratogyrus darlingi_ Feeding!



Well, crickets getting eaten anyway. These guys are super calm for baboons, though I've read that much. Much unlike the _P. murinus_ crew they tend to stay out in the open when I come into contact with their homes. Both have made it to 3rd instar and will probably need bigger enclosures after another molt or two.

0.0.4 _Poecilotheria regalis_





Well, they all molted into 3rd instar and got larger homes. However, one of them didn't make it. I found him curled a few days after I rehomed him  But otherwise, the remaining four are doing great. I'm loving arboreals, especially since this is the species that really sparked my interest in the hobby to begin with. Still can't believe how much they grew from 2nd to 3rd instar, nearly doubled in size! They've also been the most "off-beat" group with molt timings as well; all of the other species have molted within a few days of each other, these guys took about two weeks for everyone to shed!

0.0.2 _P. pederseni_



These guys are a LOT more shy than any of the other slings I have. They're almost never out during the day, usually only venturing out at or around midnight. So beautiful though, they've got an almost metallic sheen to them. They tend to dart into their retreats at the slightest disturbance. Both have made it to 3rd instar and are doing great. They got new homes as well!

Well, this isn't exactly what I had planned, but due to financial complications I was unable to acquire who I originally planned for that mystery tank I put together :/ However, a certain scorpion of mine turned out to be a gravid female, and since I needed a nursery for 20+ baby scorps I decided to redo this a bit, give it to someone else, and turn her tank into a nursery.

0.1.0 suspect _Brachypelma boehmei_ - "Lola"


She seems to like it a lot, usually spending most of her time on the rocks near the grass or behind said grass... When she isn't climbing all over the place... Seriously, I have a Brachy that thinks she's arboreal half the time. She's a really picky eater too. Guess the name is fitting, she's just a diva. Her butt is almost completely bald now haha, but she's the best hand T I have. 

0.1.0 suspect _Grammastola rosea - "Orianthi" - Attack T!


Yeah, this is usually what happens when I try to tong feed her, silly spider grabs the tongs and not the cricket and then proceeds to try and sink her fangs into them. I've quit tong feeding since so she doesn't break a fang or get injured in any other way. She's also gotten extremely moody now and doesn't really care to be handled, or have her enclosure disturbed at all for that matter. Guess she's just going through one of those weird Rosie mood swings or going into premolt.

0.1.0 Grammastola rosea - "Alessa"

Nom!


I love this girl, she's such a sweetheart. The first shot is about as close as I can get to her color under natural light, just a beautiful champagne pink. She eats like a horse too, hasn't refused a meal save for the three weeks before she molted. It's amazing some of the looks I've gotten from friends when they see this girl, and then to watch their eyes grow to the size of basketballs as I "scoop" her up and let her walk across my hands like it's nothing. I wish more people would appreciate the beauty of these amazing creatures.

As I said earlier, I'm loving arboreals, like a LOT. I'm considering adding some Avicularia versicolor, Heteroscodra maculata and Psalmopoeus irminia as soon as I get some extra cash. Maybe some A. juruensis if I can find any. I'd really like to get a P. metallica as well, but I'd have to order slings and I'd have to get at least three... Yeah, that's not gonna be happening for a while haha. 

On a bit of a different note, I've finished and released a Dubstep track inspired mainly by my fossorial friends. If you're into EDM, bounce over to my SoundCloud and check it out!

Thanks for looking guys!_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tyrantuladub (Jul 22, 2013)

*New Addition in Michigan!*

Well, I'm currently visiting my aunt near Detroit and today I decided to visit a LPS and check things out. I found this and couldn't leave without it!

0.1.0 suspect _Grammastola pulchripes_ - "Angela"


Such a sweetie! I've been wanting one of these for a while and found this one for $35. She's ~3.5" DLS Gonna set her up as soon as I get home tuesday. She is named for Angela of Arch Enemy. I've also got some new slings on the way as well!


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 22, 2013)

You have a beautiful collection! I didn't know OBT slings had such interesting color at that size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks! Yup, they're awesome little guys. They're getting big too, should be due to molt again in the next few weeks or so. They look almost identical to adults now, except that, you know, they're a lot smaller haha.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 23, 2013)

And that they arent upside down on thier backs trying to murder you yet .





tyrantuladub said:


> They look almost identical to adults now, except that, you know, they're a lot smaller haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

